

Ask HN: How skilled should I be before going to a hackathon? - Nick5a1

Hi. I taught myself Ruby and Rails, and have some basic PHP and javascript, but wouldn't be confident in the latter two. Am I just going to get in the way at a Hackathon?
======
bartonfink
No, you won't just get in the way. Hackathons just aren't that serious - they
are essentially a more organized venue for a particular hobby. Go ahead and
go. You will likely learn something. As long as you're honest about what you
know and what you're capable of, the worst thing that can happen is that an
asshole will be an asshole, which they probably would be anyway.

------
jackta101
The first hackathon I attended I was a beginner programmer - but was welcomed
and found it a great learning experience. Many experienced developers like the
eye of a younger coder to help them rethink an idea rather than to do it the
way they've been doing it for years. Also, there is more than just coding to
be done!

------
voltagex_
Go to the event, spend the first half an hour talking to people, then find a
team and give it a shot.

